# I have never seen such a mucky pup



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

She was only in the garden for 5 minutes


----------



## FREE SPIRIT (Jul 8, 2009)

But still gorgeous...xxxx


----------



## ziggyjrt (Sep 8, 2009)

Couldn't possibly tell me off now mum! just look at my cute face LOL!!


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

FREE SPIRIT said:


> But still gorgeous...xxxx


Yes  even when she's rubbing herself all over me so that I'm covered in mud too 

I think she knew I'd bought new bubble bath today so now I don't have an excuse not to use it!


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

ziggyjrt said:


> Couldn't possibly tell me off now mum! just look at my cute face LOL!!


She does look like butter wouldn't melt in her mouth :laugh:


----------



## rachy86xx (Sep 24, 2009)

Awww cuteness! you can't possibly be mad with that face looking up at you  

Did she get a bubble bath too? hehe


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

rachy86xx said:


> Awww cuteness! you can't possibly be mad with that face looking up at you
> 
> Did she get a bubble bath too? hehe


I know 

Yes she got a bath wasn't happy about it though!! :laugh:


----------



## Dylan & Daisy (Feb 4, 2009)

aww bless aren't they just the sweetest things when they're filthy  LOL


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

covered in mud as all pups should be lol


----------



## rachy86xx (Sep 24, 2009)

sequeena said:


> I know
> 
> Yes she got a bath wasn't happy about it though!! :laugh:


HeHe i bet! 'aww Mum i spent ages getting that nice muddy smell all over me and you've washed it all off now" You'd swear they're proud of their muddiness wouldnt you?!

Post a post bath pic go onnnnnnn.


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

AngelXoXo said:


> aww bless aren't they just the sweetest things when they're filthy  LOL


Yes they're especially affectionate when muddy 



Vixie said:


> covered in mud as all pups should be lol


Are you sure?  



rachy86xx said:


> HeHe i bet! 'aww Mum i spent ages getting that nice muddy smell all over me and you've washed it all off now" You'd swear they're proud of their muddiness wouldnt you?!
> 
> Post a post bath pic go onnnnnnn.


I haven't got one of Luna  so this will have to do!










Sky having her first bath LOL


----------



## mitch4 (Oct 31, 2009)

She looks all innocent as much to say whats the problem mum, this mud is great you should try it and then she rubs herself all over you 

Great photos :thumbup1:


----------



## marmite (Sep 22, 2009)

she is so cute she can get away with it


----------



## Indie (Nov 6, 2007)

Oh love her you should see Ice when he comes back from a walk over the field at the moment.


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

mitch4 said:


> She looks all innocent as much to say whats the problem mum, this mud is great you should try it and then she rubs herself all over you
> 
> Great photos :thumbup1:


Yes it was a great mud mask until I tried to get it off 



marmite said:


> she is so cute she can get away with it


I know, damn dog :laugh:



Indie said:


> Oh love her you should see Ice when he comes back from a walk over the field at the moment.


I can only imagine pmsl!


----------



## Indie (Nov 6, 2007)

sequeena said:


> Yes it was a great mud mask until I tried to get it off
> 
> I know, damn dog :laugh:
> 
> I can only imagine pmsl!


mmmm white poodle + mud = uh oh lol


----------



## sarahberra (Jun 26, 2009)

She is very beautiful! What a cute dog.


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Indie said:


> mmmm white poodle + mud = uh oh lol


Oh dear :laugh:



sarahberra said:


> She is very beautiful! What a cute dog.


Thanks


----------



## rachy86xx (Sep 24, 2009)

sequeena said:


> Yes they're especially affectionate when muddy
> 
> Are you sure?
> 
> ...


HeHe looks like she's enjoying that! Did she shake all over you after


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

rachy86xx said:


> HeHe looks like she's enjoying that! Did she shake all over you after


The only reasons she enjoyed it is because I kept spraying her in the face :laugh:

Yes she did shake and she sat on my feet whilst Candy was having a bath  wet GSD is NOT good.


----------



## Kinjilabs (Apr 15, 2009)

Whoops naughty puppy


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Kinjilabs said:


> Whoops naughty puppy


I know  and she very nearly jumped up on my new settee like it!


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

Awww but she's good at looking innocent! Sky is gorgeous in that pic.


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

happysaz133 said:


> Awww but she's good at looking innocent! Sky is gorgeous in that pic.


Too good. I think she's taking lessons from Sky 

Thanks!


----------

